# RLSS DB-8i Skimmer



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Just unpacked and soaked an RLSS DB-8i that was delivered for my 250G System. Prop Tank, Display Tank, Sump. The box was dropped down the basement stairs within 20 seconds seconds of it being in my possession. I was nervous cutting the packing tape and removing the first 1" foam top piece. Once it was removed I was no longer concerned about the boxes unfortunate trip down the stairs, this skimmer is packaged really well. Assembly took about 5 minutes, everything fit together as it should, the seal took the collection cup nicely and really locks it in place. Lots of 1", 1/2" and 3/8"s material used in this skimmer, all cell cast to boot.



















I'm using waveline return pumps on my system, and now another waveline pump in this skimmer. Couldn't be happier, there isn't a pump I can hear in my basement, Im consuming the amperage of just one pump but using three ! Both return pumps plus my skimmer has me sitting at 1.1 amps... 115-120 watts. My previous skimmer was running at 110 watts. The adjuster is easy to use, super fine tuning as one rotation hardly makes a difference in curtain height. Minimal amount of micro bubbles considering how much this thing flows, if I raise the water level in the skimmer they go from hardly noticeable to non existent. Either way there aren't enough to have them visible in the display or adjacent sections in the sump. I've got it sitting in 8" or water and keeping the bubble curtain just below the flange of the collection cup.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice. Did you get it from Reef Supply Canada?


----------

